# Vegan Kibble For My Poodles?



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

She was 4.8 weeks pregnant 3 weeks ago… so she’s 7.8 weeks pregnant. Goodness, she’s pregnant, not fat.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Starla said:


> She was 4.8 weeks pregnant 3 weeks ago… so she’s 7.8 weeks pregnant. Goodness, she’s pregnant, not fat.


I don't get it... the type of dresses she has have an open stomach so it doesn't make any sense why they're tight.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Just did a google of best vegan kibble: The 7 Best Vegan Dog Foods [ 2021 Reviews ]


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

While dogs can and should eat some vegetables they are basically carnivores and need a meat-based diet, IMHO.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Johanna said:


> While dogs can and should eat some vegetables they are basically carnivores and need a meat-based diet, IMHO.


Actually dogs are omnivores. And the dog who got the Guinness World Record for longest living was vegan: Bramble the Vegan Dog Lives to 189 Years

I've haven't done the more thorough research but looked into studies comparing dogs with different diets and it seems there's really not much difference in health outcomes. Different dogs may also have different needs (e.g., allergies). One thing to keep in mind though is to make sure they have enough taurine.

Would recommending consulting with a vet though, since Dior is pregnant. She should get enough nutrients during this critical time. Usually pregnant dogs are free fed and given more nutrient foods than normal. A vet might have better suggestions than us.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I know I said that I give up, but... 

Dior is 8-ish weeks pregnant. Of course she is going to be gaining weight and getting bigger. She probably looks like she swallowed a cantaloupe whole. Heck, she probably feels that way, too. And if you think she's eating a lot now, just wait until she's nursing...

There are lots of good fish-based commercial foods, if you prefer to not feed a meat or poultry based food. There are even some vegetarian commercial foods. And yes, a dog can do fine on a vegetarian food, providing that it is formulated properly.

That said, pregnancy and nursing a litter isn't the time to be experimenting with a home-made diet without consulting with a canine nutritionist to make sure that you are providing the nutrition that she and her puppies need.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd like to see a few current photos of Dior of her looking fat and nearly 8 weeks pregnant. Think you can snap a few and show us? Thanks.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Vita said:


> I'd like to see a few current photos of Dior of her looking fat and nearly 8 weeks pregnant. Think you can snap a few and show us? Thanks.


I’m in school right now, I will when I get home. Dior also goes in for an x-ray tomorrow at 5:40 with out vet so I’ll definitely share photos.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Pavie said:


> Actually dogs are omnivores. And the dog who got the Guinness World Record for longest living was vegan: Bramble the Vegan Dog Lives to 189 Years
> 
> I've haven't done the more thorough research but looked into studies comparing dogs with different diets and it seems there's really not much difference in health outcomes. Different dogs may also have different needs (e.g., allergies). One thing to keep in mind though is to make sure they have enough taurine.
> 
> Would recommending consulting with a vet though, since Dior is pregnant. She should get enough nutrients during this critical time. Usually pregnant dogs are free fed and given more nutrient foods than normal. A vet might have better suggestions than us.


WOW, see I knew my dogs going vegan could have some health benefits. If going vegan could make Dior live longer it is something I’m definitely going to see about making a thing.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Dogs are carnivores, or more precisely, "opportunistic carnivores." Dogs have an adaptive metabolism that allows them to cope with life as an omnivore, but that doesn’t mean they’re not true carnivores. "Obligate carnivores," like cats, OTOH, must eat meat to survive.

There isn't a lot of data on vegan diets for dogs. Anecdotally, vets report poorer health outcomes for dogs fed a vegan diet. It's definitely a high risk, low reward choice, especially for a breeding/nursing dog.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

You have a pregnant dog that is eating for herself and her puppies. Three weeks ago you were excited because you were able to transition your pregnant dog from a diet of fast food onto Blue Buffalo. Now you are upset because your pregnant dog is too fat to fit in her dresses.
Breeding is not a game. Dogs are not Barbie dolls. You owe it to this dog, who did not ask to be bred, and to the puppies, who did not ask to be created, to give them the best possible life. Your dog is not a human. She does not wear clothing for her enjoyment. She has pointy teeth, unlike your flat teeth, because she comes from a line of carnivores. Be kind to your dog by respecting HER needs instead of Inflicting your wants onto her.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Pavie said:


> Actually dogs are omnivores. And the dog who got the Guinness World Record for longest living was vegan: Bramble the Vegan Dog Lives to 189 Years


The "one dog year is equal to seven human years" isn't an accurate comparison. This is closer to the reality.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Vita said:


> I'd like to see a few current photos of Dior of her looking fat and nearly 8 weeks pregnant. Think you can snap a few and show us? Thanks.





diorthebaddest said:


> I’m in school right now, I will when I get home. Dior also goes in for an x-ray tomorrow at 5:40 with out vet so I’ll definitely share photos.


Good. By your request, the vet will give you via instant email a copy of the xray. I'd like to see that too, and let us know know the due date of the pups which should be very soon. Also a thorough review of this link will get you prepared for nearly everything that will or could happen pre- and post pregnancy.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Vita said:


> I'd like to see a few current photos of Dior of her looking fat and nearly 8 weeks pregnant. Think you can snap a few and show us? Thanks.


















She used to be super skinny and perfect so you might be able to see why this is a bit upsetting to me, my vet told me she would probably get a little bigger but I didn’t expect by this much. I just hope the snapback game is proper and she’s able to become the girl I know and love again.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

cowpony said:


> You have a pregnant dog that is eating for herself and her puppies. Three weeks ago you were excited because you were able to transition your pregnant dog from a diet of fast food onto Blue Buffalo. Now you are upset because your pregnant dog is too fat to fit in her dresses.
> Breeding is not a game. Dogs are not Barbie dolls. You owe it to this dog, who did not ask to be bred, and to the puppies, who did not ask to be created, to give them the best possible life. Your dog is not a human. She does not wear clothing for her enjoyment. She has pointy teeth, unlike your flat teeth, because she comes from a line of carnivores. Be kind to your dog by respecting HER needs instead of Inflicting your wants onto her.


Dior’s favorite color is pink and she loves all her bows and accessories. I have a very close personal connection with her and she’s been with me since she was a puppy. I understand breeding and the complexities of it but I still do take great pride in Dior’s appearance. I believe Dior is a direct reflection of me and if my dog is looking crazy and fat it could allude to me living an un healthy kind of lifestyle. There is a reason she is always blinged out.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

cowpony said:


> You have a pregnant dog that is eating for herself and her puppies. Three weeks ago you were excited because you were able to transition your pregnant dog from a diet of fast food onto Blue Buffalo. Now you are upset because your pregnant dog is too fat to fit in her dresses.
> Breeding is not a game. Dogs are not Barbie dolls. You owe it to this dog, who did not ask to be bred, and to the puppies, who did not ask to be created, to give them the best possible life. Your dog is not a human. She does not wear clothing for her enjoyment. She has pointy teeth, unlike your flat teeth, because she comes from a line of carnivores. Be kind to your dog by respecting HER needs instead of Inflicting your wants onto her.


Also to add, I know dogs don’t understand the idea of wearing clothes but I know Dior appreciates the attention she gets in her gowns. I really want to be a good pet parent but it is hard for me to sacrifice my ideologies and morals and allow her to look unkept


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Pregnancy is more than growing babies. It’s a whole body change. It is good that she is gaining properly. Unless her vet says there is an issue, I really think you should let it go. She has to gain weight to be able to feed her puppies. I would not expect her to “snap back” until after she has weaned the puppies.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

She looks more pregnant or at least thick in your photos from two weeks ago on "Dior's Glow" thread than in the 2nd photo on this thread, where she clearly doesn't look 7weeks pregnant. I guess that's an older photo. Those are really cute shots of her and Bucielle on your Glow thread, please do a few more now that Dior so close to delivery.

What did the X-ray show? How many pups? Due date? I'd like to see the xray, these are always fascinating and there are several techs here too. Did the vet have concerns she might need a C-section? Hope it all goes well, and that you're planning for the big day. Dior might be starting to look for a spot to 'nest' and have her pups, hopefully you're looking into making one for her.


----------



## Girlmom (Jun 14, 2021)

diorthebaddest said:


> I don't get it... the type of dresses she has have an open stomach so it doesn't make any sense why they're tight.


I have had 3 children. You don't gain weight just in your "bump" but all over. This is an evolutionary adaptation to have a little extra fat (calories) for breastfeeding. After your babies (or puppies) are weaned I assume they would go back to close to your original form. 
I would think they going on a more caloric restrictive diet is not a good idea during pregnancy. It takes a lot of calories to grow a baby- and in the case of a dog, multiple babies. I was a vegetarian for 8 years before my first pregnancy. My doctor convinced me to add meat to my diet when he showed me how many grams of protein were needed per day to grow a brain. I was not getting enough!! He said not just my baby's health, but my long term health would suffer too. If baby wasn't getting enough nutrients from what I was eating, they pull it from the mom. 

I don't know if all of that translates to dogs but it seems like it would. They need to gain for pregnancy and nursing. This is a beautiful time of life that is very exhausting and demanding on the body.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

diorthebaddest said:


> She used to be super skinny and perfect so you might be able to see why this is a bit upsetting to me, my vet told me she would probably get a little bigger but I didn’t expect by this much. I just hope the snapback game is proper and she’s able to become the girl I know and love again.


Then possibly you should reconsider breeding her again in future? Breeding bitches just are not going to look the same. Multiple litters will change her appearance.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Vita said:


> She looks more pregnant or at least thick in your photos from two weeks ago on "Dior's Glow" thread than in the 2nd photo on this thread, where she clearly doesn't look 7weeks pregnant. I guess that's an older photo. Those are really cute shots of her and Bucielle on your Glow thread, please do a few more now that Dior so close to delivery.
> 
> What did the X-ray show? How many pups? Due date? I'd like to see the xray, these are always fascinating and there are several techs here too. Did the vet have concerns she might need a C-section? Hope it all goes well, and that you're planning for the big day. Dior might be starting to look for a spot to 'nest' and have her pups, hopefully you're looking into making one for her.


the second picture was from wayyy back when im just comparing her pregnant belly to her skinny fit belly.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Vita said:


> She looks more pregnant or at least thick in your photos from two weeks ago on "Dior's Glow" thread than in the 2nd photo on this thread, where she clearly doesn't look 7weeks pregnant. I guess that's an older photo. Those are really cute shots of her and Bucielle on your Glow thread, please do a few more now that Dior so close to delivery.
> 
> What did the X-ray show? How many pups? Due date? I'd like to see the xray, these are always fascinating and there are several techs here too. Did the vet have concerns she might need a C-section? Hope it all goes well, and that you're planning for the big day. Dior might be starting to look for a spot to 'nest' and have her pups, hopefully you're looking into making one for her.


i get x ray done tomorrow at 5:40 you guys will be the first to be updated


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Just so you have some more ideas as to what to expect:
You really do not need to be worrying about how much weight she puts on right now, no matter where she is carrying it. As an example, a friend of mine has a dog that was quite overweight when she got pregnant. I would consider obese although many people might say cute and plump. Her puppies are now 7 weeks old and she is lean lean lean, if she lost any more weight she would be too skinny. She actually looks pretty fit right now.
Also, when dogs are pregnant, their rib cage often expands a bit too. This might be why her dresses aren't fitting.
HOWEVER, don't think she will be back to her pre pregnancy self any time soon. She will likely always have larger nipples than she did before, and they will be saggy for quite a while (several months). The more times she is pregnant, the less the saggyness will go away. After a few litters dogs will have hanging skin where the mammary glands stretched it out, even if they are otherwise slender.
And dogs are not meant to be vegan, although they can get away with being vegetarian if necessary. Definitely not while pregnant and nursing. My boss (a vet) is vegan too but his dog is not. Fish is definitely an option though. If you are thinking of cooking food for your pups, check out Hilary's Blend https://hilarysblend.ca/CookBook-Recipe-List.aspx , there are vegetarian and fish options. These need to have a supplement added though for balanced vitamins and minerals.

So, can we start a pool on how many pups?!? I'm excited to see xrays. My guess is two pups.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Starvt said:


> Just so you have some more ideas as to what to expect:
> You really do not need to be worrying about how much weight she puts on right now, no matter where she is carrying it. As an example, a friend of mine has a dog that was quite overweight when she got pregnant. I would consider obese although many people might say cute and plump. Her puppies are now 7 weeks old and she is lean lean lean, if she lost any more weight she would be too skinny. She actually looks pretty fit right now.
> Also, when dogs are pregnant, their rib cage often expands a bit too. This might be why her dresses aren't fitting.
> HOWEVER, don't think she will be back to her pre pregnancy self any time soon. She will likely always have larger nipples than she did before, and they will be saggy for quite a while (several months). The more times she is pregnant, the less the saggyness will go away. After a few litters dogs will have hanging skin where the mammary glands stretched it out, even if they are otherwise slender.
> ...


omg only two puppies!!! I really want 3-4 but two is totally a possibility. Dior’s stomach isn't totally huge so my gues


Starvt said:


> Just so you have some more ideas as to what to expect:
> You really do not need to be worrying about how much weight she puts on right now, no matter where she is carrying it. As an example, a friend of mine has a dog that was quite overweight when she got pregnant. I would consider obese although many people might say cute and plump. Her puppies are now 7 weeks old and she is lean lean lean, if she lost any more weight she would be too skinny. She actually looks pretty fit right now.
> Also, when dogs are pregnant, their rib cage often expands a bit too. This might be why her dresses aren't fitting.
> HOWEVER, don't think she will be back to her pre pregnancy self any time soon. She will likely always have larger nipples than she did before, and they will be saggy for quite a while (several months). The more times she is pregnant, the less the saggyness will go away. After a few litters dogs will have hanging skin where the mammary glands stretched it out, even if they are otherwise slender.
> ...


Okay so I just got her x-ray done today, I went there literally 10 minutes before they were closing so I won't be getting a copy until tomorrow morning. But I will make a formal forum post with pictures of the x-ray and ultrasounds we had done. The vet said she is due Oct 11th which is this upcoming monday and thank god because I don't have school then LOOOL. She has a total of 2 puppies in there, and I'm actually very happy with the litter size for her first litter because it is a good introduction to motherhood I feel, for dior.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

diorthebaddest said:


> omg only two puppies!!! I really want 3-4 but two is totally a possibility. Dior’s stomach isn't totally huge so my gues
> 
> Okay so I just got her x-ray done today, I went there literally 10 minutes before they were closing so I won't be getting a copy until tomorrow morning. But I will make a formal forum post with pictures of the x-ray and ultrasounds we had done. The vet said she is due Oct 11th which is this upcoming monday and thank god because I don't have school then LOOOL. She has a total of 2 puppies in there, and I'm actually very happy with the litter size for her first litter because it is a good introduction to motherhood I feel, for dior.


Woohoo, I called it, what's my prize lol?
I hope everything goes well. Sometimes with a small litter the puppies get bigger and can require a c-section. Did the vet think there might be any issues that way?


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Starvt said:


> Woohoo, I called it, what's my prize lol?
> I hope everything goes well. Sometimes with a small litter the puppies get bigger and can require a c-section. Did the vet think there might be any issues that way?


she told me this exactly!! and the puppies were big on the x ray they looked like long sausages with spines and a head LOOOOL. I'm super nervous but she told me she thinks it will be fine and didn't send me home with any medications or anything. I'm sure if I were breeding frenchies she wouldn't of let me leave without scheduling a c-section, thats the kind of vet she is, but I'm really considering the c-section because it does seem like the easy way out. But I really would love to avoid any scarring. I really need judgement free advice.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

diorthebaddest said:


> she told me this exactly!! and the puppies were big on the x ray they looked like long sausages with spines and a head LOOOOL. I'm super nervous but she told me she thinks it will be fine and didn't send me home with any medications or anything. I'm sure if I were breeding frenchies she wouldn't of let me leave without scheduling a c-section, thats the kind of vet she is, but I'm really considering the c-section because it does seem like the easy way out. But I really would love to avoid any scarring. I really need judgement free advice.


(I'm a vet tech for 18+ years with an interest in reproduction, and I breed occasionally- not poodles though)
We don't like to do scheduled c-sections for several reasons.
1. Unless progesterone and LH blood testing were done at the time of breeding, we don't know exactly when the dog ovulated. X Ray's and ultrasounds can help but still are not exact. Given the pregnancy is a short 9 weeks, being even a few days off can mean premature pups that may not survive.
2. The process of whelping causes a cascade of hormones that stimulate milk letdown and maternal behaviour. Dogs that had a section are far more likely to attack their pups. 
3. The movement through the birth canal helps empty a puppy's lungs and stimulates them to breathe and move. Puppies born via c-section are more likely to aspirate fluid (which can progress to pneumonia- I just saw this recently) and can also be affected by the anesthetic, making them weak. There is a minimal timeframe for colostrum to be beneficial, you want pups to be nursing well asap.

Now, if labor starts but does not progress for whatever reason, the mom will still get the benefit of the hormones. The puppies will still benefit from undergoing contractions. Yes you will need to be extra cautious that pups are nursing and Dior is mothering them properly, but obviously you have to do what is necessary if it comes to needing the section for her or the pups.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Listen to Starvt. Also fur growing back in would cover any scar.

The bigger problem is the majority of vets won't perform a C-section unless they spay at the same time. With or without the spay, this is major surgery. She would have to wear a cone around her neck, so when the pups would try to nurse, she couldn't see them or reach down to them to lick or bath them, and it could be very uncomfortable for. She might even refuse to nurse the pups.

Starvt, question: Do the hormones drop too much for the dam to give milk after a C-section-Spay combination, so that the owner has to bottle feed them?


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Vita said:


> Starvt, question: Do the hormones drop too much for the dam to give milk after a C-section-Spay combination, so that the owner has to bottle feed them?


There is enough potential for the milk production to be affected, that I know breeders who would rather do the c-section by itself and then spay after the pups are weaned. On the other hand, many dogs that do have a spay with c-section are able to solely nurse their pups with no supplementation, or minimal assistance. 
I have known a few that did need bottle feeding (and what an exhausting task that is!), it certainly is a risk.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Be sure to get clear info from the vet on how long to let Dior labor without producing a pup. If that pup is stuck, do you know what to do and who to call whether it's at 2pm or 2am?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Dogs cannot thrive on a vegan diet.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

diorthebaddest said:


> Also Dior has gained a lot of weight and _*I really do not like it*_.


Repeating others above...she's pregnant, so yes, she ought to be adding weight.



diorthebaddest said:


> I have been doing a lot of research


Would you consider posting links to your sources?



diorthebaddest said:


> _I'd love _to get them on *kale based or vegan kind of kibble for their health and really maintain their weight.* Dogs tend to fill out around 2 years and* I've heard horror stories of dogs who become really fat *when their metabolism slows down due to age who end up having really bad issues with their joints because of all the extra pressure.


What research have you found that concludes vegan is "healthy" for dogs?
Your concerns about health and weight maintenance are completely driven by the owner. A house dog CANNOT get fat without the owner overfeeding the dog.
Yes, being overweight is hard on joints but there is no reason for a dog to become overweight if the owner is feeding a nutritionally balanced diet in the proper calorie amount to maintain weight and some exercise to keep fit.

They did fill out by 2lbs or so but I monitor their weight and simply adjust up or down in the calorie amount. I don't change their diet.

My boys at 1 year









My boys at 4y


















Excerpts from Vegan Dogs – A healthy lifestyle or going against nature? – Clinical Nutrition Service at Cummings School (tufts.edu)

about the author:
"Well, I’m both part of a university and I have a veterinary degree (as well as a Master’s degree in nutrition), and here’s what I understand to be the *truth*:

The challenge is that designing these diets is not the easiest thing to do. While a number of commercial vegan and vegetarian diets exist on the market for dogs, not all of them are equivalent in quality. In general, diets that include eggs or dairy as protein sources are less worrisome than diets based only on plant proteins.

*Home-prepared diets always fare worse *as the *vast majority of home-cooked meat-based *diets dog owners are feeding lack essential nutrients* and the vegetarian and vegan ones typically have all the same deficiencies and then some additional ones, such as protein.*

Dog owners who insist on feeding a vegetarian and especially a vegan diet should seek out an experienced veterinary nutritionist to discuss their dog’s needs and develop a diet plan that minimizes health risks."

While pregnant and nursing is no time to change. If you're planning on breeding again, assuming all goes well this time, you'll be changing diet on her again to prepare for the demands of pregnancy.

Either way, any considerations shouldn't be what_ you prefer, it should be what's best for your dog. _



diorthebaddest said:


> She used to be super skinny and perfect so you might be able to see why this is a bit upsetting to me


I really don't see. She is a living being and living beings change. Love means accepting those. How will you feel about her if something should happen that changes her appearance, not her Diorness, just her appearance, permanently?

As my girls aged, they developed little warts all over their bodies.









One of my girls lost an eye. She also had some serious back problems.









If this were Dior, how would you be able to handle these or other inevitable changes? I understand you feeling that she is a reflection of you, but the outside hardly matters. What should matter is the reflection of what's inside.



diorthebaddest said:


> I still do take great pride in Dior’s appearance. I believe Dior is a direct reflection of me and if my dog is looking crazy and fat it could allude to me living an un healthy kind of lifestyle. There is a reason she is always blinged out.


What you're describing is an accessory, not a beloved companion. I don't believe that's how_ you _really feel, if you don't concern yourself with other peoples perceptions, but it is how it comes across.


----------



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

I thought I might chime in re: c-section, to add onto what Starvt has already mentioned.

I am a veterinarian at a moderately low cost clinic and we service a very, very large population of bulldog breeders (French, English, and "American Bully"). Almost all of these are scheduled c-sections, although we always perform a check (palpation, vaginal exam, etc.) the morning of. We have to rely on the breeder's knowledge of the breeding (almost always AI) dates to safely do these surgeries. Some breeders have this down to the exact hour. Others do not, and may give a different breeding date to each person who asks them (receptionist, technician, vet). On occasion, we have gone to surgery too early and lost the entire litter. When Starvt said only a few days separate premature from mature, that is not an exaggeration. The final stages of lung development do not begin until day 57-58. That seems pretty close to the average gestation of 63 days, doesn't it? What if you did live cover, and the actual conception date was two days after breeding? Ball parking that date can be difficult, and there is little more depressing than pulling out dead puppy after dead puppy if you're off.

Because of this, I would not recommend doing a scheduled c-section. Beyond the risk to the puppies, it is also a major abdominal surgery and life-threatening bleeding can occur. Instead, monitor her very closely in the days leading up to Monday for the start of labor or premature placental detachment. Also make sure that she continues to get enough food/nutrients in the final few days to prevent pregnancy toxemia. Please know where your closest surgical emergency vets are and be prepared to spend $3k Sunday at 2 AM if you have to. 

Pregnancy and whelping are both exciting and scary times. We're all here to help you in whatever ways we can.

In regards to vegan diets for dogs, I am very strongly opposed to them. Many others have gone into greater depth, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Starvt said:


> Woohoo, I called it, what's my prize lol?
> I hope everything goes well. Sometimes with a small litter the puppies get bigger and can require a c-section. Did the vet think there might be any issues that way?


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

This is so terribly sad…Did you really say you don’t love you dog because she’s not skinny? She is pregnant, dogs are meat eaters, they need Taurine to survive. Vegan diets are for dogs that can not eat meat like those with Kushings. Put her on something backed by research and is nutritionally complete with — meat in it and feed her as much as she wants because she is lactating and will need it. Changing her to nutrition now is playing with her life. Eclampsia as well as many other complications can happen to a malnourished dam. When she has weaned her puppies and they have found new homes, then focus on getting her active in training and walk her 2-4x a day and she will be in optimal shape.


----------



## Panamint Daisy (Oct 15, 2020)

This has turned into a pretty fascinating thread, for so many reasons. Love hearing everyone's thoughts, especially the canine medical professionals.

Some thoughts on pregnancy and body changes:
YES the body changes with pregnancy and this is normal and healthy and NECESSARY. Does this even have to be said? I'm thankful that my husband didn't view me as an accessory or reflection of himself when I gained 35 NEEDED pounds during pregnancy to support our healthy, full-term infant. Now over a year postpartum, baby and I are both doing very well, and I'm back to my pre-pregnancy _weight,_ but I know my body will never look quite the same again, and it's a normal and natural part of life, and of aging in general. Please allow your dog to gain the weight she needs for healthy pups. Worry if she ISN'T gaining weight when she should be.

Vegan and pescatarian kibble:
I have heard of Wild Earth (as seen on Shark Tank) but have never tried it. Lately on my radar have been eco-friendly kibbles that make use of insect protein and/or invasive fish species. I have seen the following brands but have not yet tried them: Jiminy's, Wilder Harrier, Chippin. Those are for North American consumers. Yora and Lovebug, among others, are in the UK.

Other healthy diets:
I've heard many people swear by feeding their companion carninvores/omnivores a raw diet with varying ratios of animal protein to vegetables, depending on the feeding model they follow and whether they have obligate carnivores (cats, ferrets), or dogs. Perhaps this is a good solution, as much of what makes up kibble is not as digestible or bio-available as what might be found in a food that has undergone much less processing. Of course, there are benefits to kibble too, so it's not one-size-fits-all.

The discussion of pet weight and feeding made me think of brief articles I have read over the years of the potential of calorie restricted diets to prolong longevity. Has anyone else heard of this? Here's an article for quick reference:








Can Calorie Restriction Extend Your Lifespan? - Science in the News


Calorie restriction shows promise for increasing longevity in the laboratory, but do we know enough to recommend it in the clinic?



sitn.hms.harvard.edu


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Panamint Daisy said:


> The discussion of pet weight and feeding made me think of brief articles I have read over the years of the potential of calorie restricted diets to prolong longevity. Has anyone else heard of this? Here's an article for quick reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Right now there's no evidence in humans of a relationship between calorie restriction and longevity, and they're still exploring the model in rats to see if the results hold. The healthiest human diet (for most people) is still the Mediterranean diet.


----------

